# porn!



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

are there any men who do not like their wives watching porn?

if you have a problem with it and why?

do you view it as cheating (wife told me to put this one down)

I want mens opinions on this, though wives/gfs are welcome to chip in your 2c.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish my wife would watch more of it with me and I would not care if I walked in and she was watching it.I also think of it as crazy to think looking at porn is cheating because that just tell me a person is very insecure.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't mind my GF watching porn, although we usually would either do that together or at least share our fav's later. But it's not very often that we masturbate separately, either... We prefer our orgasms to be shared. So the porn is usually used to build sexual arousal when we're apart, which is then released when we see each other next.

If, however... A spouse of either gender is feeling short-changed because the other spouse is satisfying themselves through porn and masturbation, that would be unacceptable to me. It's not "cheating" to me, but it is horribly unfair and unloving.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife can't stand it. I'm not real crazy about it myself.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

I love watching with her. It doesn't happen often, but she likes it when she is in the mood. It helps her to explore her sexuality and has had a positive impact on our sex life and relationship. 

It is widely accepted that masturbation, especially for men, is healthy. Porn is a great masturbation aid and if you choose carefully you can avoid exploitative and misogynistic films.

Of course it is not cheating. Is reading a romantic novel emotional infidelity? Is watching a murder movie a crime? 

There are real problems to worry about in this world.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

No problem at all. In fact I think she should do more of it.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

My man wasn't excited when he found out I watch it & enjoy it. We both promised to cut it out, not that it was a habit, but he said he wants me to save my arousal more for him- that's absolutely fair to me..& supposedly he is doing the same..
it's no big deal, we can both take it or leave it when it comes to porn-
I don't need it to come up with creative, sexy ideas to explore together.. My mind is very sexy alone
Actually, I feel better & sexier during the times I haven't been watching it- honestly it kind of drains me, which is opposite of what it does for some others.
To each his own 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

..oh & for us, it would only cross into the cheating zone when it takes the place of a healthy sex-life together..
It's important to respect the other's boundaries- is porn so important that the person must have it, even at the expense of their SO feelings? Because, in that case, it's cheating them as well, out of feeling important enough in the relationship to be respectfully considered.
It's just not worth that to me..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

